# Help with copying a business card template in Pages?



## MacRock (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi ~ I created a layout I want in one cell of a Pages business card template. I've tried everything I can think of to duplicate that cell on the whole page, to create a complete sheet of the same cards. How do I do that?

thanks.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome. Try and select all the individual components in the cell and under arrange, click group, this holds the components in a set position and then you can copy and paste. I think this is how we did it a long time ago, haven't done it for a while.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

This is crazy!

You'd think there would a single, simple command to duplicate a final business card design to all the other positions but apparently not.
Lots of people have exactly the same question when you look on the net but there is apparently no way to do that.

I tried copy/paste with or without grouping things, doesn't really work.
Apple seems to have dropped the ball here.

I did a business card design a while back and had no trouble copying the final design to the whole page but I used DesignPro for Mac software from Avery to do that.
When the card design is complete and you go to print, it automatically lays out the whole sheet the way pages should have done.
Design Software Mac | DesignPro for Mac | Avery
Works on SL even though it doesn't mention that.

Software is free - you might be able to copy and paste your existing design directly into the Avery template.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I would not fret about it. Instead I would simply create the card, trim it to size, place it on the desktop, open a blank Pages page in printer size 8 1/2 x 11 or 14 say, and drag the card into the Pages format, line them up in pairs with trim room, likely six or eight per page and then print them six or eight up, trim and you're done.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'll admit that I don't use Pages much, but assuming the OP is wanting to create and print their own business cards and if Pages is being a bit obstinate, try AppleWorks 6.2.9 if you still have it around that can print to many Avery card stock and various templates are included.

Or head off to Avery and see if they still have their free Mac software available that allows various layouts and printing to their various card stock such as some of their pre-perferated card stock.

Or checkout iWorkCommunity - Templates Exchange for various templates if one is to stick with using Pages.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

When I first began using Pages, this bugged me too - there is no equivalent, it seems, to the Microsoft Word command that lets you print an entire page based on the first cell (IIRC, it's in the Print dialogue box, no?).

The other thing that always catches people who are so used to MS-Word is the lack of a readily-obvious Labels (for printing addresses) template. When I point them to Address Book instead of Pages, there's a moment of confusion, but once they think about it, there's a real "A-Ha!" moment.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

pm-r said:


> Or head off to Avery and see if they still have their free Mac software available that allows various layouts and printing to their various card stock such as some of their pre-perferated card stock.


Still there - see post #3


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

krs said:


> Still there - see post #3


Sorry krs, I guess I missed that.

But as you said, this is really bizarre!!! Besides the OP's problem with Pages and getting a proper layout, I just tried using a Pages (iWork '09) standard 'horizontal' business card that obviously grabs the info to be entered from my Address Book, and at the bottom right in faint text it says 'Avery 5371'. Maybe close when viewing in Print preview but I didn't check if would fit properly onto any Avery 5371 or equivalent.

But it gets worse if I choose a vertical oriented business card, the info is displayed as expected, and yup, at the bottom right in faint text it says 'Avery 5371'. And no way to change the Avery layout easily that I could see.

No bloody way will that layout print to any Avery 5371 pre-perfed business card stock so that they can be used!!!

Gheese, who needs a new forthcoming OS 10.7 when most applications probably won't change much!!! I would sooner see and have Apple's latest applications work properly in an existing OS rather than some new OS stuff.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Call Apple. Bring the problem to their attention.

I had a problem with voice recorder on the iPhone. I called Apple and within 10 minutes I was dealing with a California based product manager who took ownership and followed up until resolution. I received perfect customer service as Apple recognized the problem and fixed it in an iOS update. 

That episode made me a dedicated Apple fan/user.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I've run into the same problem. The best I got it was to create the card as I wanted, then copy and paste the logo in the next cell/box and then copy and paste the text. Two steps to do what should have been done in one, but trying to combine the logo and text into one thing and copy and paste into the next box just would not work. I now take my biz cards to the local print shop as it's just easier and quicker.

When you get Pages figured out for the most common things you do, it's an awesome program, but trying to get to that point is almost impossible sometimes.


----------



## MacRock (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thanks! re business cards*

Thanks to everyone for your very helpful replies. Still working hard on the Mac learning curve.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I had the identical issue last week when I was trying to crete my business cards in Pages. God, what a pain in the arse. Long ago, I had once used Word on Windows to do the same thing; and it was good - whatever I typed on the first card instantly reflected on all the cards in the page.

In Pages now I had to physically delete each object on each card, copy each object from the first card and paste it on each card and I also had to manually align each pasted object on every card.

Cheers


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know if this is germane to the topic, but I have printed address labels, without a logo, on the Avery on-line template. It was not a chore. Once a text box was placed on the first label image, it was replicated across the page.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Surprised they don't have the same option like in preview where you can fit the image a few times per page.


----------



## wdavies (May 19, 2011)

*Why Pages?*

Why use Pages to control delicate image placement?

If you've got it, and you probably do as its included in iWorks with Pages, just use Numbers. Think of your output card as being like a very large cell spreadsheet. 

I recently did some 10 card per sheet membership cards- they were 4 by 2 inches, so the margins were obviously .25 on the side and .75 on the top/bottom.

So set up Numbers as 4 columns wide and 7 rows deep.
Set column 1 as .25in, column 2 and 3 as 4in and column 4 as .25in.
Set row 1 as .75, row 2 through 6 as 2 in and row 7 as .75in. 

Then just setup your card in a text box in one cell so you can control every aspect of layout. Then simply Option Drag to populate the other cells.

You can do it faster than it takes to type this.

Walt


----------

